# wanted original Penny Farthing / Highwheeler hub lamp



## Velo-dream (Feb 6, 2017)

*wanted original Highwheeler hub lamp*

*offers with pics please*

*shown pics are possible examples*

*thanks*

*


 

 *


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 12, 2017)

still needed


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 21, 2017)

still needed


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 25, 2017)

saterday bump


----------



## oldspoke (Feb 28, 2017)

Velo-dream said:


> *wanted original Highwheeler hub lamp*
> 
> *offers with pics please*
> 
> ...




Hello 

Have you found a Lamp ?

Large Lucas King of the Road . Largest size.

Complete except for Lucifer or match {goes in small tube at front} 

More photos available.

Glenn


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Glenn

can you send me more pics in detail please to : fietsen_kriskras@hotmail.com, thanks

price ?

rgds

kris, Antwerp-belgium


----------



## mike cates (Dec 15, 2018)

I just posted some Hub Lamps, Hard Tire Safety Lamps, Tricycle Lamp and TOC lamp. See forum heading: Sell-Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Ephemera.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201(No Texts, Voice Calls Only and I will call you back if you leave a message)
OR email me at:   cates0321@hotmail.com


----------

